# Scientists find cause of pre-eclampsia



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Saw this article from the Guardian - might be of interest :

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/family-parenting/scientists-cause-preeclampsia-article-huib.html

Kazzie xx

/links


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Very interesting, but the treatment will need more work, because the class of medicines mentioned in the article (ACE inhibitors) are contraindicated in pregnancy and can lead to neonatal kidney failure, problems with the skull and many other problems in the baby.


----------

